# Pirandello.



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

http://keynes.scuole.bo.it/ipertesti/la_maschera/filonietzsche.htm

Conoscete la mia profonda ignoranza no ?
Ma mi piacerebbe leggere le vostre impressioni su quello che andrete a leggere nel link che ho postato.
Se qualcuno dovesse domandarmi, ma che centra col tradimento? io risponderei centra centra, ma la mia ignoranza mi porta a non sapermi esprimere bene tramite scrittura. Quindi a voi i commenti...


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> http://keynes.scuole.bo.it/ipertesti/la_maschera/filonietzsche.htm
> 
> Conoscete la mia profonda ignoranza no ?
> Ma mi piacerebbe leggere le vostre impressioni su quello che andrete a leggere nel link che ho postato.
> Se qualcuno dovesse domandarmi, ma che centra col tradimento? io risponderei centra centra, ma la mia ignoranza mi porta a non sapermi esprimere bene tramite scrittura. Quindi a voi i commenti...


Adoro Nietzsche! e' uno dei miei filosofi preferiti! ma perchè hai intitolato il thread "Pirandello"????
cmq si, devo dire che potrebbe avere molte similitudini con il tradimento! ....... ma ti chiedo secondo te chi di noi almeno una volta nella vita non ha portato una maschera? ...... e non parlo solo di tradimenti


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2011)

Incollo il testo perché spesso i testi spariscono e dopo qualche mese/anno questa discussione non fa più senso:


> Nietzsche e la sua filosofia hanno accompagnato per mano tutto questo secolo, con le loro contraddizioni, ma anche con le loro acute disillusioni e intuizioni. Il suo aspetto critico del costume e delle ipocrisie della mentalità tradizionale ci pone di fronte ad un atteggiamento di smascheramento della realtà da parte del filosofo. Proprio per questo, buona parte del discorso nietzscheano riguarda implicitamente la maschera.  Durante la sua opera viene espressa sotto forma di finzione, illusione, verità divenuta favola, in generale, rapportarsi dell'uomo col mondo dei simboli.
> 
> La maschera può essere sostanziale filo conduttore, perché sin dalle opere giovanili, nell'elaborazione di questo problema, Nietzsche va delineando i teoremi della sua filosofia. Da sempre questo, rappresenta il problema tra essere e apparenza, l'impossibilità di raggiungere uno stato di coincidenza assoluta tra essenza e coscienza, tra natura e spirito.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

*non è che è questo il testo che claudio voleva postare?*

In _uno dei passi più famosi dell'Umorismo_, Pirandello analizza la tendenza dell'uomo a fissare in una forma stabile le fluttuazioni della coscienza, per la necessità che ognuno ha di trovare una sua stabilità psichica, un'identità con la quale mettersi in rapporto con gli altri. Tuttavia la mutevolezza dei sentimenti e del flusso vitale nell'animo umano spesso ci costringono ad assumere ruoli canonici e irrigiditi, che diventano solo maschere di ciò che siamo.

	
	
		
		
	


	



La nostra vita, quella che respiriamo ogni giorno, quella che ci accompagna in ogni nostro _naturale_ gesto, nel nostro _naturale_ sviluppo, quanto siamo sicuri che sia così _naturale_? Quanto possiamo essere soddisfatti del ruolo che ricopriamo quando ci scopriamo diversi da come ci sentiamo veramente? Noi tutti nasciamo e veniamo cresciuti nell'edonismo e nell'egoismo di questa nostra società, immenso spot pubblicitario dell'uomo, ma per Pirandello, è la vita stessa che ci impone la maschera. Pirandello non intende focalizzarsi su una semplice accusa della società, ma anzi afferma sia una cosa naturale nell'uomo, peculiare ad esso, e dalla quale non si può davvero fuggire. L'uomo nasce con la consapevolezza di esistere, e questo lo pone in una condizione diversa da qualsiasi altro essere vivente. E nel momento in cui _si vede vivere,_ qualcosa cambia in lui.Tutto può cominciare in un momento di silenzio interiore, nel quale un'epifania angosciante di pensieri e dubbi sovrasta la sua coscienza, e lascia spazio all'insoddisfazione ed al suo sentimento di oppressione nei confronti della sua quotidianità. Nel momento in cui l'uomo s'affaccia alla sua condizione, staccandosi dalla forma, ha la limpida percezione di aver vissuto una non vita. Di aver filtrato i suoi desideri e persino le sue illusioni tramite schemi precisi e assunti a seconda delle situazioni. La maschera che teneva unita la sua sicurezza, le sue certezze, si frantuma in mille pezzi e in mille speculazioni che lo portano a conoscersi, a morire. Perché per Pirandello conoscersi è morire, vedere la propria forma dall'esterno significa che quella non gli appartiene più, che tutto ciò che aveva ora è permeato da un alone di futilità, inconsistenza, tutto ciò che era la sua vita ora è solo un insieme di maschere nude. Nel momento in cui la vita appare come una catena di convenzioni priva di contenuto, allora la si cerca di rompere, per evitare il suo peso opprimente, con un gesto fuori dall'ordinario e liberatorio, che alla fine risulterà comunque illusorio. L'autoconsapevolezza alla quale un uomo perviene dopo l'accettazione della maschera lo porta inevitabilmente alla solitudine, per via dell'impossibilità di comunicare agli altri le sue considerazioni. Infatti, di solito gli uomini vivono all'interno della loro forma e vanno avanti senza accorgersi di nulla, i più si sono formati un'idea della realtà che credono obbiettiva, ma che invece si fonda su illusioni ed autoinganno. Non comunicano realmente tra di loro, ciascuno è chiuso nella propria monade, nella propria verità. Pirandello crede inoltre che neanche tra coloro che si elevano a un livello superiore di autocoscienza ci sia vera comunicazione. La consapevolezza della fallacia del mondo è incomunicabile, imperscrutabile agli uomini.Inoltre l'uomo che tenta di fuggire dalle sue maschere non ha alternativa a questa situazione. Non esiste una soluzione pacificante alla solitudine esistenziale. L'uomo non può tornare a vivere come prima e le cose più consuete gli appaiono prive di senso. Persino la riflessione impedisce di vivere la vita in quanto chi si sofferma ad analizzare la vita non può viverla davvero, e rimane passivo spettatore di se stesso e del mondo. Per l'uomo che ha visto l'assurdità della vita essa rimane un groviglio di contraddizioni, un enigma insolubile. Non resta che prendere atto che al di fuori della compagine sociale non c'è alternativa. La maschera esercita un ruolo vincolante, non ci si può sottrarre all'ordine fittizio delle cose, o tentare un dialogo con gli altri esseri umani, la società rimane dunque un agglomerato di monadi.Come abbiamo visto, le convenzioni sociali soffocano il vero essere dell'uomo, l'eterno pulsare esplodere e contrarsi della sua essenza e lo costringono alla finzione. Sapere questo può portare alla pazzia o alla morte, comunque alla morte psicologica dell'individuo.Il fulcro della tragedia dell'uomo pirandelliano, è sapere che altro non è se non centomila differenti maschere diverse per tutte le persone che lo circondano, e che dietro questi atteggiamenti, non c'è nulla, perché la costrizione nella forma ha ucciso il divenire della vita.​


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Dicembre 2011)

Per quanto riguarda Nietsche, scopro ora che lui tratta "essere e apparire" ... interessante analogia dei miei studi attuali, senza però sapere che lo facesse. Infatti ignoro praticamente tutta la filosofia "classica" mentre sono molto attivo, anche personalmente, alla filosofia contemporanea.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Su Nietsche!

Al di là del bene e del male.
Quel testo per me è stata una scelta di vita.
Ancora oggi nutro un gran fastidio se uno mi dice: è sbagliato come ti comporti!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> In _uno dei passi più famosi dell'Umorismo_, Pirandello analizza la tendenza dell'uomo a fissare in una forma stabile le fluttuazioni della coscienza, per la necessità che ognuno ha di trovare una sua stabilità psichica, un'identità con la quale mettersi in rapporto con gli altri. Tuttavia la mutevolezza dei sentimenti e del flusso vitale nell'animo umano spesso ci costringono ad assumere ruoli canonici e irrigiditi, che diventano solo maschere di ciò che siamo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si Minerva era questo quello che volevo incollare.
Mi scuso con chi ha letto il link sbagliato auahahaahahahaha madò non mi smentisco mai sono una frana auahhahhaha 
Grazie Minerva.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Adoro Nietzsche! e' uno dei miei filosofi preferiti! ma perchè hai intitolato il thread "Pirandello"????
> cmq si, devo dire che potrebbe avere molte similitudini con il tradimento! ....... ma ti chiedo secondo te chi di noi almeno una volta nella vita non ha portato una maschera? ...... e non parlo solo di tradimenti


Il problema forse cara simy, sta nel fatto che probabilmente il nostro vero essere nemmeno noi siamo più in grado di conoscerlo, forse siamo abituati sin da piccoli ad assumere atteggiamenti che non sono nostri? e forse col passare del tempo, e degli eventi e delle situazioni che, a volte costringono ad indossare maschere non nostre per poter cercare di vivere una parvenza di realtà condizionata dalla società e dal nostro passato?
Ora dico, perchè quando noi pensiamo a delle situazioni, una situazione qualsiasi che ci coinvolge e riflettere, perchè dopo, nel momento in cui la devi esporre con qualcuno, anche negli atteggiamenti e non solo nelle parole tutto viene filtrato? sembra quasi aver paura di apparire quello che realmente si pensa e si è.
E questo accade anche nel momento in cui sei pronto per uscire di casa, ed arrivi al bar, ecco la cominci ad essere un'altro.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Dicembre 2011)

Do una motivazione alla discussione che ho iniziato.
Da quando sono stato tradito, la visione di tutto quello che mi circonda sembra essere stato messo sotto una lente di ingrandimento.


----------



## Simy (14 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Il problema forse cara simy, sta nel fatto che probabilmente il nostro vero essere nemmeno noi siamo più in grado di conoscerlo, forse siamo abituati sin da piccoli ad assumere atteggiamenti che non sono nostri? e forse col passare del tempo, e degli eventi e delle situazioni che, a volte costringono ad indossare maschere non nostre per poter cercare di vivere una parvenza di realtà condizionata dalla società e dal nostro passato?
> Ora dico, perchè quando noi pensiamo a delle situazioni, una situazione qualsiasi che ci coinvolge e riflettere, perchè dopo, nel momento in cui la devi esporre con qualcuno, anche negli atteggiamenti e non solo nelle parole tutto viene filtrato? sembra quasi aver paura di apparire quello che realmente si pensa e si è.
> E questo accade anche nel momento in cui sei pronto per uscire di casa, ed arrivi al bar, ecco la cominci ad essere un'altro.


in parte è vero.... ma è triste


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

è interessante: quanto siamo veramente naturali o quanto le maschere che la vita ci impone diventano automatiche?
riflettendoci penso che molti degli atteggiamenti quotidiani siano maschere di protezione e difesa .
chi ne è privo viene definito borderline con difficoltà sociali; un po' come la mancanza di freni inibitori .


----------



## contepinceton (14 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è interessante: quanto siamo veramente naturali o quanto le maschere che la vita ci impone diventano automatiche?
> riflettendoci penso che molti degli atteggiamenti quotidiani siano maschere di protezione e difesa .
> chi ne è privo viene definito borderline con difficoltà sociali; un po' come la mancanza di freni inibitori .


Il conte mia cara è fatto come una cipolla...
Continui a tirar via strati...
E ad ogni strato...
Ti fa piangere...

Oppure è come un caleidoscopio...
Continua a cambiare forma...

Oppure è come un barbapapà:carneval::carneval:

Mia cara...
Nella vita ci vogliono le maschere sia di protezione e sia di difesa eh?

Ma esiste una maschera terrificante, essa è in realtà una prigione con le sbarre invisibili...
Passi la vita convinta di essere libera e non lo sei...

SI chiama incapacità di mettersi in discussione.
Passi la vita a compiere magari ogni sorta di crimini e misfatti convinta di aver operato il bene.
Di essere nel giusto.

Questa maschera è dipinta benissimo in ogni film di Ingmar Bergaman.

Ne parla Cristo nel vangelo di Matteo...
Ed è questa la vera ragione per cui fu messo a morte!


----------



## Minerva (14 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Il conte mia cara è fatto come una cipolla...
> Continui a tirar via strati...
> E ad ogni strato...
> Ti fa piangere...
> ...


e chissenefrega.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Il conte mia cara è fatto come una cipolla...*
> Continui a tirar via strati...
> E ad ogni strato...
> Ti fa piangere...
> ...


Anche tu sei un orco? :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Dicembre 2011)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Anche tu sei un orco? :rotfl:


Si sono un orco buono...eh?
Pensa perdieci...

In mille e più mille ci hanno provato a trasformarmi in un principe azzurro...sul cavallo bianco...

ma niente da fare...

Cioè io sono un porco...travestito da maiale no?

Ma ultimamente mi sono messo a fare il gatto!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (15 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si sono un orco buono...eh?
> Pensa perdieci...
> 
> In mille e più mille ci hanno provato a trasformarmi in un principe azzurro...sul cavallo bianco...
> ...


Con gli stivali? :carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è interessante: quanto siamo veramente naturali o quanto le maschere che la vita ci impone diventano automatiche?
> riflettendoci penso che molti degli atteggiamenti quotidiani siano maschere di protezione e difesa .
> chi ne è privo viene definito borderline con difficoltà sociali; un po' come la mancanza di freni inibitori .


Già, chi assume un comportamento che non porti la maschera, diventa diverso. 
Fa paura la semplicità? o fa paura la verità?


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Già, chi assume un comportamento che non porti la maschera, diventa diverso.
> Fa paura la semplicità? o fa paura la verità?


non è questione di semplicità, secondo me.
alcune maschere servono a non urtare la sensibilità degli altri, a proteggerci e a darci la forza per superare momenti che ci vedrebbero troppo deboli.
la troppa sincerità, la mancanza di filtri non è sempre una cosa positiva per se stessi e per gli altri


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è questione di semplicità, secondo me.
> alcune maschere servono a non urtare la sensibilità degli altri, a proteggerci e a darci la forza per superare momenti che ci vedrebbero troppo deboli.
> la troppa sincerità, la mancanza di filtri non è sempre una cosa positiva per se stessi e per gli altri


Si sono daccordo. 
Ma perchè la troppa sincerità, la mancanza di filtri non è sempre una cosa positiva per se stessi e per gli altri


----------



## Minerva (15 Dicembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Si sono daccordo.
> Ma perchè la troppa sincerità, la mancanza di filtri non è sempre una cosa positiva per se stessi e per gli altri



ci sono verità sbattute in faccia con volgarità e compiacimento; situazioni nelle quali ,se si è in possesso di sensibiltà , si filtra quello che sarebbe un inutile cazzotto allo stomaco.
il buon senso fa scindere quello che risulta essere verità utile da quella sincerità che hanno i bambini , a volte crudele e inopportuna proprio perché senza i filtri della maturità.


----------



## Micia (15 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sono verità sbattute in faccia con volgarità e compiacimento; situazioni nelle quali ,se si è in possesso di sensibiltà , si filtra quello che sarebbe un inutile cazzotto allo stomaco.
> il buon senso fa scindere quello che risulta essere verità utile da quella sincerità che hanno i bambini , a volte crudele e inopportuna proprio perché senza i filtri della maturità.


la quoto.


----------



## Skizzofren (15 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e chissenefrega.



MI hai fatto sputare la mentina


----------



## Ultimo (15 Dicembre 2011)

miciolidia ha detto:


> la quoto.


Anche io la quoto.

Ma mi domando, non facciamo che, nella maschera che nominiamo, dietro ci sia, non quella maturità dell'uomo che esiste, o che dovrebbe esistere col passare degli anni, e che invece si tratta di ritrovarsi in una realtà insegnataci dai nostri avi ? mi spiego meglio, o cerco di farlo  se fossimo abituati ad usare un linguaggio diverso ovunque noi ci troviamo, e quel linguaggio fosse il caratteristico linguaggio privo di inibizioni che i ragazzi hanno, e che quel linguaggio che molto probabilmente è quello vero; e se quest'ultimo linguaggio fosse usato e ritenuto normale? 

Ora premesso che, quest'ultimo linguaggio che dovrebbe rispecchiare più o meno la nostra vera "maschera" sarebbe forse meglio oppure no? e cosa potrebbe cambiare nella società riuscire a mettere la maschera più simile a noi ?


----------

